# Best Spider for a Child



## Em0777 (Apr 15, 2011)

My 4 year old is obsessed with Spiders, and wants one as a pet. What species is best? Obviously want a non aggressive and non venom one. He's always crys in the exotic pet shops as he wants to 'stroke' one lol, why cant he be wanting a puppy???


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't think there is such a thing as a non-venomous spider that you can "stroke". With adult supervision though maybe a red knee or a brazilian black?


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

Id try and convert him to Giant african landsnails until hes older if i were you


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

or even millipedes or an emperor scorpion


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

For a 4 year old none if I'm honest way to young, also the best spiders for kids are natives imo that's how I started, but even I was not keeping them at that age.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

I just realised you said 4 year old lol.......

Yeah maybe you would be better with something that has a shell for a while


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

No way would i recommend getting your 4 year old a spider! They can flick hairs and they might go in your kid's eyes! And then he would be crying thats for sure lol. I personally wouldn't recommend this at all. The spider could also suddenly turn and bite, and what if he gets bored of the tarantula, would you be able to look after it then? Kids get bored of pets really really easily so you should bear this in mind.

Having said that, as long as you don't let him handle the tarantula then it MIGHT be ok. In which case I would go for a simple grammastola rosea (chile rose) or a grammastola pulchripes (golden knee).


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Oderus said:


> For a 4 year old none if I'm honest way to young, *also the best spiders for kids are natives imo that's how I started, but even I was not keeping them at that age*.


This :2thumb:


----------



## Em0777 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for all replies, really like the snail idea, I may go with that as thats another fave. I'll steer clear of Spiders, I have no idea about Spiders, as I keep Reptiles, I'll go read up on African Land Snails


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

malky201 said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as a non-venomous spider that you can "stroke". With adult supervision though maybe a red knee or a brazilian black?


Yeah this is very true, and I'd never let a child touch a spider because of the hairs, he could get a rash. 

Although I don't think he's too young, as long as he doesn't ever touch it, you do all of the tank maintenance and taking care of it. He'd only be able to watch you doing all of this. 

I'd recommend a curly haired (Brachypelma albopilosum), they are very docile and don't often kick hairs, but as long as you know it can happen so he should always stand back.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Most varied suggestions ever haha we have probably confused the OP


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

really, if the parents do the looking after, the sky is the limit. does it matter as long as he sees it? 
i think a Grammostola pulchra or G. rosea. in my experience, brachys hide a lot.
hows about a T. blondi? nice big and visible, seldom hides, good eaters


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> really, if the parents do the looking after, the sky is the limit. does it matter as long as he sees it?
> i think a Grammostola pulchra or G. rosea. in my experience, brachys hide a lot.
> *hows about a T. blondi? nice big and visible, seldom hides, good eaters *


I hope this is a joke lmao


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Uncle Milton Remote Control Tarantula: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games

When i was 4, i went through phases of wanting a certain toy. If i was fortunate enough to get it, i would get bored within a week and then had an interest in something else. :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> I hope this is a joke lmao


i don't get it :/
it wasn't a joke


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't get it :/
> it wasn't a joke


They can be very flicky and can be quite aggressive, not much of a beginner spider, especially for a 4 year old. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't get it :/
> it wasn't a joke


A t.blondi as a starter tarantula?! I shall assume it was a joke lol, if i am wrong please do not correct me XD :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> They can be very flicky and can be quite aggressive, not much of a beginner spider, especially for a 4 year old. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


read the whole post bam 
i said 'really, if the parents do the looking after....'
that was taken out of context


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> They can be very flicky and can be quite aggressive, not much of a beginner spider, especially for a 4 year old. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


But he said:


spinnin_tom said:


> really, if the parents do the looking after, the sky is the limit. does it matter as long as he sees it?


Meaning that even if the spider is aggressive or flicky, the 4 year old will be supervised. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

empirecook said:


> But he said:
> 
> Meaning that even if the spider is aggressive or flicky, the 4 year old will be supervised. :whistling2:


i meant that you wouldn't hold it, he would see it.. as in would be able to look at it with a pane of glass between them


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

You are forgetting that the OP would have to be able to look after a t.blondi which grow to a whopping 10 or 12 inches!!!!!! Or even be willing to lol!


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> read the whole post bam
> i said 'really, if the parents do the looking after....'
> that was taken out of context


He wants one he can stroke lol


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> A t.blondi as a starter tarantula?! I shall assume it was a joke lol, if i am wrong please do not correct me XD :no1:





Bexzini said:


> You are forgetting that the OP would have to be able to look after a t.blondi which grow to a whopping 10 or 12 inches!!!!!! Or even be willing to lol!



Any spider is suitable to start off with, just specific research is required/suggested. 
:whistling2:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

empirecook said:


> Any spider is suitable to start off with, just specific research is required/suggested.
> :whistling2:


You would let someone who NEVER owned a spider have a h.mac then?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

empirecook said:


> Any spider is suitable to start off with, just specific research is required/suggested.
> :whistling2:


The OP doesn't seem overly keen on getting a T, let alone one of the biggest. :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

lovespids said:


> He wants one he can stroke lol


Name one spider that you can actually STROKE lmao i suggest give the boy a kitten and pretend its a spider thats lost a few legs


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> You would let someone who NEVER owned a spider have a h.mac then?


If the person had done sufficient research and respect.

So i was wrong for getting 3 m.balfouri's at £55 each (1cm) at just over a year ago?......They were my first old world baboon tarantula's.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

No offense people but how would a 4 year old be able to handle a t.blondi when their hands are tiny! Even a fully grown man struggles to handle them lmao


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I would go with a B. abpilosum, nice tarantula 

Great feeders, get big, don't normally flick, and they are out alot,

aslong as you keep in mind, they can flick, and have the potentualy to bite, then I can't see it being a problem, 
although I wouldn't let him stroke/hold it, if he wants a "tarantula" he can stroke and hold, 
I would try and get hold of a moult, not risk of one of those biting him


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

empirecook said:


> If the person had done sufficient research and respect.
> 
> So i was wrong for getting 3 m.balfouri's at £55 each (1cm) at just over a year ago?......They were my first old world baboon tarantula's.


I didnt say that anything was 'right' or 'wrong' but sometimes you just have to try and walk before you can run!


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

Em0777 said:


> My 4 year old is obsessed with Spiders, and wants one as a pet. What species is best? Obviously want a non aggressive and non venom one. He's always crys in the exotic pet shops as he wants to 'stroke' one lol, why cant he be wanting a puppy???


As a childminder i can assure you that a 4 year old will soon get bored of a pet that he/she cant touch its all part of their learning to be able to touch and hold a creature,thats why i recommended a landsnail,which he would be able to handle and feed himself(with supervision for the snails sake lol!)he can also see it grow into a giant !!!pity you are not closer i would give you a couple


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

lovespids said:


> He wants one he can stroke lol


which is none.. like has been stated


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> which is none.. like has been stated


Kitten it is lol. Millipede?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> No offense people but how would a 4 year old be able to handle a t.blondi when their hands are tiny! Even a fully grown man struggles to handle them lmao


i didn't say he could hold it though did i?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Bexzini said:


> Name one spider that you can actually STROKE lmao i suggest give the boy a kitten and pretend its a spider thats lost a few legs


You can't stroke any, my curly haired was coming out of his tub the other day, I went to put my hand there to stop him walking out, common sense kicked in and I got tweezers, good job I did, he attacked the tweezers and ran into his hide. That's when I learnt don't ever trust Ts, even the most docile ones.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> Kitten it is lol. Millipede?


i think i pede is the best option here. it is closer to a tarantula than a snail, and i would not want to hold a snail lol..


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> i didn't say he could hold it though did i?


No but a child would want to hold it and touch it, thats what children do they learn through their hands and what they touch


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

At 7 i was obsessed by tarantulas and my mum bought me a big rubber one,i decided to scare her and put it under the grill,she lit the grill without looking and set the cooker on fire :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: i got my real tarantulas eventually and went on to win best in show at the BTS in the year 2000 :no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> Kitten it is lol. Millipede?


 
Millipedes :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

How about a mantis?

More spider like than snails and millipedes, and if you get a decent sized species then he could hold it 

Plus if he gets bored of it, they only last a year or so, if he likes it then just replace it when it pops its clogs


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

G18241 said:


> How about a mantis?
> 
> More spider like than snails and millipedes, and if you get a decent sized species then he could hold it
> 
> Plus if he gets bored of it, they only last a year or so, if he likes it then just replace it when it pops its clogs


I wouldn't recommend holding most mantis, they can be a bit jumpy. :gasp: My orchid always leaps at me, she's mental. My peacock treat and dug it's claws in me and drew blood, and our congos are always threating at us. The only mantis I've found that is ok to hold is a ghost, they are soft as anything, they just look at you weird if you poke them.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I wouldn't recommend holding most mantis, they can be a bit jumpy. :gasp: My orchid always leaps at me, she's mental. My peacock treat and dug it's claws in me and drew blood, and our congos are always threating at us. The only mantis I've found that is ok to hold is a ghost, they are soft as anything,* they just look at you weird if you poke them.*


 Bud-wings are pretty good little matids and don't seem to mind gentle handling, and get pretty big,

Wouldn't you, if a huge stranger came up to you and poked you 

:lol2:

Only thing with mantids they do very little execpt when it comes to feeding time,

I recon your best bet is with millipedes : victory:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Bud-wings are pretty good little matids and don't seem to mind gentle handling, and get pretty big,
> 
> Wouldn't you, if a huge stranger came up to you and poked you
> 
> ...


Yeah I thought about flowers after, they are very keen feeders and ours are pretty docile, not to mention cute as anything. :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

How about a hissing roach? They are quite docile to hold as long as you don't squeeze them.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I thought about flowers after, they are very keen feeders and ours are pretty docile, not to mention cute as anything. :flrt:


 You have orchid mantids :gasp:


:devil:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> You have orchid mantids :gasp:
> 
> 
> :devil:


I do! I have an adult female and a male who is waiting to moult and give her some loving. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I do! I have an adult female and a male who is waiting to moult and give her some loving. :mf_dribble:


Ooo very nice :flrt:

Where did you get them from if you don't mind my asking ?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Ooo very nice :flrt:
> 
> Where did you get them from if you don't mind my asking ?












Isn't she lovely. :flrt:

From BTS, the French seller, £25 for a pair. 

They are seriously nuts, if you touch them they genuinely leap into the air to the floor, I've never seen anything like it in my life...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> image
> 
> Isn't she lovely. :flrt:
> 
> ...


Stunning :flrt:

Ahh I didn't make it to BTS , 

thats mad :gasp:

you would think it would hurt them, have you seen the ghosts to the whole "I am a leave" act is well funny, just go all stiff and drop to the bottom of the tank, but still move their heads to watch you :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Moving this over to off topic. :whistling2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm proud of you, Invert Section :flrt:


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

How about some stick insects?


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> How about a hissing roach? They are quite docile to hold as long as you don't squeeze them.


Thats exactly what i was going to suggest. My 2 year old niece loves my spiders, she asked to stroke my Xenethis intermedius the other :lol2: but accepted without questioning when i explained she couldnt. Of all the ones to want to stroke lol let her feed one of my smaller specimens and she did great 

But she is amazed by my roach colony, think she would sit for ages watching them. Hissers would be ideal i think. Would fit in his hands perfectly and they make a cool noise, and could be used as food for the lizards if/when he is bored of them.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Love it how some people suggest millipedes even though they sometime release a noxious chemical which can cause blisters, and can irritate the skin.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

empirecook said:


> Love it how some people suggest millipedes even though they sometime release a noxious chemical which can cause blisters, and can irritate the skin.


They are ok once they are uncurled and walk about, they only squirt when they are picked up and irritated. 

The stuff has never bothered me, it looks worse than it actually is, iodine in it or something.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

empirecook said:


> Love it how some people suggest millipedes even though they sometime release a noxious chemical which can cause blisters, and can irritate the skin.


So do ladybirds lol


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

empirecook said:


> Any spider is suitable to start off with, just specific research is required/suggested.
> :whistling2:


I'm sorry but I have to disagree on that one .... I cringe every time I see someone say this.

Just my opinion but I think it's utter tosh.
-P


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> I'm sorry but I have to disagree on that one .... I cringe every time I see someone say this.
> 
> Just my opinion but I think it's utter tosh.
> -P


Iv never seen a millipede do this and my almost 2 year old son always handles them at demos.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Iv never seen a millipede do this and my almost 2 year old son always handles them at demos.


I've had one do it once, but it was forced open by a seller at a show, I got in the car checked if it was ok and it inked me. >_< That's been the only time though.

Here was my hand after. 










It's just dye mainly, it didn't hurt or itch or anything, rubbed off eventually.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I've had one do it once, but it was forced open by a seller at a show, I got in the car checked if it was ok and it inked me. >_< That's been the only time though.


Tbh if they were that dangerous they would be on the DWA. I always make sure my son washes his hands after handling anything. Plenty of that alcohol hand gel is a must have with kids expecially with snails.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Tbh if they were that dangerous they would be on the DWA. I always make sure my son washes his hands after handling anything. Plenty of that alcohol hand gel is a must have with kids expecially with snails.


Oh god no, they aren't dangerous, the stuff doesn't itch, hurt or anything, just leaves a mark.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Oh god no, they aren't dangerous, the stuff doesn't itch, hurt or anything, just leaves a mark.


Like lady bird spray lol. How can a small thing produce such a large yellow puddle lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Tbh if they were that dangerous they would be on the DWA. I always make sure my son washes his hands after handling anything. Plenty of that alcohol hand gel is a must have with kids expecially with snails.




pokies aren't dangerous then?
i don't get that, most buthid scorpions are less venomous than a pokie


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Tbh if they were that dangerous they would be on the DWA. I always make sure my son washes his hands after handling anything. Plenty of that alcohol hand gel is a must have with kids expecially with snails.


Im confused by what you have said.

Basically you are saying that anything makes you have a rash or irritates should be on DWA?

so that includes all the new world tarantula's which flick hairs? :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

empirecook said:


> Im confused by what you have said.
> 
> Basically you are saying that anything makes you have a rash or irritates should be on DWA?
> 
> so that includes all the new world tarantula's which flick hairs? :whistling2:


You never said anything about a rash etc. You made out that they were potent to touch lol


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

selina20 said:


> You never said anything about a rash etc. You made out that they were potent to touch lol


I quote:



empirecook said:


> Love it how some people suggest millipedes even though they sometime release a *noxious chemical which can cause blisters, and can irritate the skin.*



:whistling2:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Oriingepelma Juiceii.... Perfect spider for kids










Can be handled, never bite and if your kid gets bored it can be used as one of his 5 a day.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Kamike said:


> Oriingepelma Juiceii.... Perfect spider for kids
> 
> image
> 
> Can be handled, never bite and if your kid gets bored it can be used as one of his 5 a day.


is that one of them thar new world species that squirts in yer eye when you prod and poke it?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> is that one of them thar new world species that squirts in yer eye when you prod and poke it?


it's obviously been flicking, the poor thing is totally bald.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Like lady bird spray lol. How can a small thing produce such a large yellow puddle lol


I always wondered what that was!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> I always wondered what that was!


Its their defence mechanism lol


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just because your child wants some thing doesn't mean you have to buy it my three year old wants a lamborghini but he has to put up with a toy one, but if you really want to get him a pet stick insect would be best its harmless and food is cheap


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Like lady bird spray lol. How can a small thing produce such a large yellow puddle lol


I used to get upset when I was little because I thought I had crushed them :blush:

But now I know somethign new :notworthy:

:lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Em0777 said:


> My 4 year old is obsessed with Spiders, and wants one as a pet. What species is best? Obviously want a non aggressive and non venom one. He's always crys in the exotic pet shops as he wants to 'stroke' one lol, why cant he be wanting a puppy???


Am confused, why on earth would you want to give your 4yr old child a venomous spider.

Surely if he wants something he can stroke get him a puppy, kitten, rabbit, guine pig thing, hamster, gerbil, ferret etc etc.

Anyway, in my opinion 4yrs old is too young to have a pet plus he would more than likely get bored of it. :bash:


----------



## Em0777 (Apr 15, 2011)

I just wanted advice, and thanks for it. My son isnt interested in any other pet, but going to leave it anyway, too young


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I have a couple of spiders in my collection that i call my sons who is 2. However he dont come into contact with them. He mostly helps by playing with eco earth when we are potting up.


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> No offense people but how would a 4 year old be able to handle a t.blondi when their hands are tiny! Even a fully grown man struggles to handle them lmao


Absolutely right!
included 2 pics to show a grown man struggle to handle a really big one - in the second pic' it looks like the tarantula got the upper hand:2thumb:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

TOMMY972 said:


> Absolutely right!
> included 2 pics to show a grown man struggle to handle a really big one - in the second pic' it looks like the tarantula got the upper hand:2thumb:
> 
> image
> ...


*WANTS*:flrt:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

TOMMY972 said:


> Absolutely right!
> included 2 pics to show a grown man struggle to handle a really big one - in the second pic' it looks like the tarantula got the upper hand:2thumb:
> 
> image
> ...


Definately "WANTS" :flrt:


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Definately "WANTS" :flrt:


BY what I understood it was hand made - a "one of a kind" thingy.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

TOMMY972 said:


> BY what I understood it was hand made - a "one of a kind" thingy.


awww nice.
bet that took ages to make.


----------



## Em0777 (Apr 15, 2011)

TOMMY972 said:


> BY what I understood it was hand made - a "one of a kind" thingy.


That's awesome! Lol!

Forgot to mention, when I went into Wilton Exotic Pets, the man told me that a Chile Rose would be fine for a 4 year old, also said they don't need cleaning out for a year! He highly recommended them for kids, baring in Mind I have no clue and was asking for advice/help? Good job I started this thread and did a bit of my own research! I certainly would NOT let my child have a pet that could hurt him, now I know about spids, its not happening!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Em0777 said:


> That's awesome! Lol!
> 
> Forgot to mention, when I went into Wilton Exotic Pets, the man told me that a Chile Rose would be fine for a 4 year old, also said they don't need cleaning out for a year! He highly recommended them for kids, baring in Mind I have no clue and was asking for advice/help? Good job I started this thread and did a bit of my own research! I certainly would NOT let my child have a pet that could hurt him, now I know about spids, its not happening!


Especially a G.rosea lol. These are incredibly bipolar lol. If you spot clean then theres no need to fully clean out any T for ages


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Am confused, why on earth would you want to give your 4yr old child a venomous spider.
> 
> Surely if he wants something he can stroke get him a puppy, kitten, rabbit, guine pig thing, hamster, gerbil, ferret etc etc.
> 
> Anyway, in my opinion 4yrs old is too young to have a pet plus he would more than likely get bored of it. :bash:


I've been bitten by a puppy, kitten, gerbil and ferret and had a nasty scratch from a rabbit all of which drew blood. No animal is really guaranteed against aggression. Cats and dogs are predatory by nature, as are ferrets so the whole purpose of their formative years is to learn to kill. I would say in all honesty to get the kid a spider but just don't let him touch it. People take these things to schools all the time without issue. It all really boils down to responsibility. I think seminar has it spot on, 2 spiders that she says are the child's but she does all the maintenance. 

Get the boy a nice red knee


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

kris74 said:


> I've been bitten by a puppy, kitten, gerbil and ferret and had a nasty scratch from a rabbit all of which drew blood. No animal is really guaranteed against aggression. Cats and dogs are predatory by nature, as are ferrets so the whole purpose of their formative years is to learn to kill. I would say in all honesty to get the kid a spider but just don't let him touch it. People take these things to schools all the time without issue. It all really boils down to responsibility. I think *seminar* has it spot on, 2 spiders that she says are the child's but she does all the maintenance.
> 
> Get the boy a nice red knee


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

kris74 said:


> I've been bitten by a puppy, kitten, gerbil and ferret and had a nasty scratch from a rabbit all of which drew blood.


I'd stay away from animals if I was you mate.

Hope you're not a vet!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

selina20 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Ha, I'm using my phone and is on predictive text, its a bugger sometimes!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I'd stay away from animals if I was you mate.
> 
> Hope you're not a vet!


:lol2: the worst bite I ever had was from a rat I was looking after for somebody. it took a dislike to me and its teeth met in my hand, I still have a scar 20 years on!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

kris74 said:


> Ha, I'm using my phone and is on predictive text, its a bugger sometimes!


I found it amusing lol XD


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I'd stay away from animals if I was you mate.
> 
> Hope you're not a vet!


Ha, fair comment! I can understand the cat and dog biting but was distressed at the rabbit. I deference to the rabbit though, the girl it belonged to got it from a gypo so it was probably wild caught for coursing ha, was more like general woundwort from watership down


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> :lol2: the worst bite I ever had was from a rat I was looking after for somebody. it took a dislike to me and its teeth met in my hand, I still have a scar 20 years on!


That would make a good thread...............what's the worst bite you ever had?
Starting to sound like Robert Shaw in Jaws!


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Buy some stick insects, you can get some really big ones! and something like this Poecilotheria fluffyata











Then you can help them look after the stick insects, a lot of them are happy at room temperatures, most neighbours will look after them when you go on holiday, the 4 year old and their friends will all have great fun as the stick insects safely crawl all over them, and you can promise them a tarantula when they are older and proved that they will look after it properly


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wilton pets @ pitsea ? if the same it had a bad rep years back but has picked up since.

these two are under rated but really good ,
Eupalaestrus weijenberghi ( white collard )
Euathlus sp red ( chile flame )

I love these for being super docile and friendly.

chili rosea can turn in a second as mine has done but good to watch and I'd just wish the sellers would inform buyers that chilie rosea fast for ages.
Next good one to watch is pzb ( pink zebra beauty ) they are cheap too.

Or you have Avic's ...
Or A sp new river that is meant to be like so easy and docile.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jb1962 said:


> Wilton pets @ pitsea ? if the same it had a bad rep years back but has picked up since.
> 
> these two are under rated but really good ,
> Eupalaestrus weijenberghi ( white collard )
> ...


I dont think i have ever met a docile E.camp lol


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

selina20 said:


> I dont think i have ever met a docile E.camp lol


Then you haven't seen mine lol
He is a little skittish but when the tank lid is open he plays statues pmsl.

the Eupalaestrus weijenberghi ( white collard )
Euathlus sp red ( chile flame ) on the other hand are really friendly super super docile...


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

jb1962 said:


> Then you haven't seen mine lol
> He is a little skittish but when the tank lid is open he plays statues pmsl.
> 
> the Eupalaestrus weijenberghi ( white collard )
> Euathlus sp red ( chile flame ) on the other hand are really friendly super super docile...


The E. weijenberghi are alright if you can find them! I've only ever seen one for sale.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i've been bitten 3 times in my years and one of those times was by a E.campestratus! :lol2:
i dont handle, but i broke rule number 1, i took the Ts docile nature for granted and stuck my hand in to do some work and the T took exception to this 'interloper'.

there is only one word that can describe Ts behaviour and that's 'unpredictable', remember that although for 10 years a T may be calm and docile it only takes one bite to disprove the 'oh my T is so calm' theory : victory:


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I wouldn't recommend holding most mantis, they can be a bit jumpy. :gasp: My orchid always leaps at me, she's mental. My peacock treat and dug it's claws in me and drew blood, and our congos are always threating at us. The only mantis I've found that is ok to hold is a ghost, they are soft as anything, they just look at you weird if you poke them.


Never had a problem with any of mine, they will happily just walk around on your hand :/


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i've been bitten 3 times in my years and one of those times was by a E.campestratus! :lol2:
> i dont handle, but i broke rule number 1, i took the Ts docile nature for granted and stuck my hand in to do some work and the T took exception to this 'interloper'.
> 
> there is only one word that can describe Ts behaviour and that's 'unpredictable', remember that although for 10 years a T may be calm and docile it only takes one bite to disprove the 'oh my T is so calm' theory : victory:


I sometimes wonder if they do this just cos they're hungry, no harm in testing if that intruder is edible lol! I was sorting one of the P.cancerides slings a couple of weeks ago, needed to put lid back on but it had decided it was going to stick a few legs out. Shoulda used tongs but used my finger instead to push it back gently and it grabbed hold of my finger, let go straight after though. I'm sure it would have bitten me if it was out of defensiveness.


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

jb1962 said:


> A sp new river that is meant to be like so easy and docile.


Tell that to my one... the little bugger pulled a pair of tweezers out of my hands :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

G18241 said:


> Never had a problem with any of mine, they will happily just walk around on your hand :/


Yeah they sometimes do, sometimes they have other ideas...


----------

